# We have done it to ourselves



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

But these prices, or expectations, are getting crazy.

Exhibit 1

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200087759619&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Funny how these bikes seem to come in batches....that's the 2nd or 3rd "last of the 100" I've seen up for sale in the past week. Just surprising that many people would want to sell theirs after they were lucky enough to find one in their size.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yup been 2 62's*

on ebay, 1 frame and fork only


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> But these prices, or expectations, are getting crazy.
> 
> Exhibit 1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200087759619&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1





That's because every time one is posted on ebay you guys post it here!  

Seriously, the ones that I laugh at are the used corsa 01 or mxl, rust in every knook and cranny and pitted chrome, selling for $400 because it is a merckx. I remember seing an interview with eddy from his factory. They asked him if he still made many steel frames. He laughed and said no, just afew because for some reason the americans seem to want them.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Exhibit 2: must be "Motorola Team Bike Week" on eBay. Meija's and Armstrong's were just posted too.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well I know Eddy doesn't build em anymore*



kjmunc said:


> Exhibit 2: must be "Motorola Team Bike Week" on eBay. Meija's and Armstrong's were just posted too.


but I think we should do an RbR Merckx Owners Rally in Belgium say Spring Classics season (next year?) have 20 or so of us 'crazy Americans' show up on our steel bikes and ask eddy if he wants to go for a ride after we tour the factory.

we can ride the stones, watch some races, drink, eat, drink, ride........


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

In what world should a 25th Anniversary Motorola MX Leader complete bike with 10 Speed Dura Ace go for $1065.00?! I guess nobody told that guy that competition drives prices down.


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Fignon's Barber said:


> Seriously, the ones that I laugh at are the used corsa 01 or mxl, rust in every knook and cranny and pitted chrome, selling for $400 because it is a merckx.


And why not sir! Your description aptly fits my Corsa-01 .. luckily, looks aren't everything.


----------

